# A cautionary tale...



## dwhill40 (Aug 11, 2015)

Having grown up in North Alabama in a rural area with acres and acres of pasture surrounded by deep hardwood forests, I learned to identify birds of all colors and varieties. Gold finches are darling, beautiful Scarlet tanagers, electric Indigo buntings, so many beautiful birds. We even had two coveys of quail on our farm with the cute little babies running around in the garden. 

Having said that, I'm not very fond of birds at the moment.

Third year cabernet crop is gone. I expected a little bird damage but I have never seen anything like it. Totally picked clean. I live several hours away and couldn't get away to net the vines. My brother drove by and saw 40 doves flying off the other morning. Birds of all kinds are holding hands singing Kumbaya whilst eating my crop. 

Forewarned is forearmed. Happy growing!


----------



## GreginND (Aug 11, 2015)

Flying pigs, all of em.


----------



## bchilders (Aug 12, 2015)

dwhill40 said:


> Having grown up in North Alabama in a rural area with acres and acres of pasture surrounded by deep hardwood forests, I learned to identify birds of all colors and varieties. Gold finches are darling, beautiful Scarlet tanagers, electric Indigo buntings, so many beautiful birds. We even had two coveys of quail on our farm with the cute little babies running around in the garden.
> 
> Having said that, I'm not very fond of birds at the moment.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain, I was able to net but am still expecting to loose a 1/3 or more due to birds and bees. This is my second year with fruit but by netting technique is not quit there yet. I am only netting the fruit zone with a 48" net, much more cost affective if you don't count fruit lose, and easier to hang but it hangs too close to the fruit and does not provide enough protection. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 12, 2015)

Man, Does that SUCK!!!! 

just to offer a "Get a Lemon - make Lemonade", doves are good eating!!!!


----------



## dwhill40 (Aug 15, 2015)

...and the vines were water stressed just right this year. Small inky strong flavored grapes. The optimist in me says the birds losing their minds over them is a good sign. Not even one grape left to taste. smh


----------



## nucjd (Aug 16, 2015)

Wow sorry to hear that. My little vineyard has had no problems with birds in AL. I often wondered why but I think I have an answer. I have a couple of Hawks that live in the woods beside the vineyard and they seem to keep most groups of birds at bay.


----------



## dwhill40 (Aug 17, 2015)

Blue-jays were eating our pecans. We fixed that and then had an explosion in song-birds. We thought that was great. Seems when you remove modern day pterodactyls from the mix it can really change the pecking order.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Aug 17, 2015)

Many many years ago, I was invited to hunt in a field for pigeons. Lots and lots of shooting and not bad tasting, and the farmer was spared a lot of crops.

Get some locals you trust (not to shoot the grapes), to pick off the tasty birds.


----------



## bchilders (Aug 17, 2015)

Most mine is from Cardinals and Robins. I also have a pair of Hawks leaving next to the vineyard. I put out some metallic tape which seems to help some.


----------



## dwhill40 (Aug 17, 2015)

I might design something along the lines of a giant mechanical chicken snake with a large red mouth and shiny fangs that strikes and spews a stream of vinegar...maybe red LEDs for eyes...with a loud hissing sound. Don't laugh...I'm serious.


----------

